# Disable Internet Connection on “Limited User”/Guest Windows Account



## BBThumbHealer (May 19, 2008)

*Source* :: Some Robert's Blog Thru Google

1.You can disable it only  from the *guest account* or *limited user*:

2. Go To Control Panel and then administrator tools. Choose Local Security Policy.
    Click on Software Restriction Policy and then on the top menu chose action and           create new  (_if there is one yet_).

3. Click security levels and then right click disallowed and then make it default and         click  yes to the message.

4. Double click Enforcement and choose all software files and all users except             administrators . Under additional rules create a new path rule from action menu , there browse for the internet browsers  icons that is in the guest account. The path should  be something similar to: *C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe,*  then security to disallow. Follow similar steps for Yahoo Messenger , Firefox , Gtalk etc. and any other application which u wanna block !​


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 29, 2008)

Hey thanks buddy ! Should try that out!


----------



## coolid30 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks yaar i needed it very much.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 30, 2008)

^ u r welcome guys


----------



## Death666 (Jun 13, 2008)

what f the limited user uses the MY COMPUTER to open the internet? It can accest the net like using a IE.. I try using the content advisor but i keep on typing my password.. is there any other way to block the internet in the limited user?


----------



## Ranjya (Jun 26, 2008)

Instead of disabling can one limit the bandwidth ?


----------

